

High-Performance Networking Programming in C - helwr
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9815

======
turbojerry
The article is from 2007, much has happened since then and so it does not
cover important topics like poll / epoll / kqueue / IOCP performance let alone
networking libraries like libevent and libev. If anyone is interested in more
modern high performance networking in C I would recommend you check out -

libevent

<http://monkey.org/~provos/libevent/>

libev

<http://software.schmorp.de/pkg/libev.html>

or if you're doing C++, Boost.Asio

[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_39_0/doc/html/boost_asio.htm...](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_39_0/doc/html/boost_asio.html)

